# دارة بسيطة لتحويل نبضات القلب الى صوت (جربتها بنفسي و نجحت)



## أبو العز السوري (1 سبتمبر 2006)

أعزائي اليكم هذه الدارة التي نجحت بتنفيذها و لكن أهم شي أن تتوفر العناصر الصحيحة 
اليكم هي في الملحق مع الشرح عنها.
أرجو أن تعجبكم 
أعرفكم بأرنولد 2006 :78:


----------



## القرشي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ابو العز السوري موضوعك شوية حلو
لكن فين الموضوع (لايوجد ملحقات ولا مخطط دائرة ولا شرح)
ارجو ان تلاحظ وتبعت الموضوع مرة اخرى


----------



## anlaser (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
لايوجد ملحقات ولا مخطط دائرة ولا شرح


----------



## مصعب السروي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

يا ابو العز السوري 
اين المشروع 
ننتظرك علي نار


----------



## أبو العز السوري (5 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا أسف يا شباب حقكم علي و لكن حدث خطا في التحميل .........
صار في شوية كتير خطاا..................


----------



## أبو العز السوري (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*عفواااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

أرجو أن ينال اعجابكم يااااااااااااااااااااااشباب.
sorry for my late


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هل انت خريج جامعة عجمان او احد اصحابك من هناك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رحال حول العالم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرجع مهم*

جزاك الله خيرأ وزادك علمأ


البغدادي:55:


----------



## nasseer75 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

جميل جدا ونرجو المزيد من الابداعات


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mohand (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك جدا على الموضوع ده , بس انا عندي مشكله في تةصيل ال Ic5 لو تقدر تساعدني اكون شاكر ليك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

thnx very much


----------



## ربا فلسطين (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب


----------



## lady moon (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع جدا
وجزاك الله الف خير
مشكوووور


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ابو العز


----------



## blackhorse (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------

